# Testing the water before i jump into moving to Canada.



## buzz18 (May 7, 2008)

Any advice greatly resevied. 
My wife and I are hoping to come to Canada for a 3wk holiday next year. I am a Truck driver and will be driving hopefully from Vancuver across country sight seeing and looking for work and at house prices and the cost of living. There are 2 companys that i would like to speak to about work. I will call into Truckstops on route to speak to Truck Drivers and get more Advice. problem number 1. Can i drive across country in a hire car with no secure place (ie hotel or motel)to stay in for the 3wks. We are looking at possibly having 1 night in vancuver then hitting the road and driving from town to city etc. Will this be allowed? Problem 2. I am not a city man i would rather live in a smallish town are there any towns that are Anti-Motorcycle as i will be buying a Motocycle when i come out to live. Do any towns or citys have Bike shows or Bike weeks like the States do? I have NEVER been to Canada before so. Problem 3. We dont speak french so keeping that in mind were or what are the best places to see or must does between landing and taking off from Torronto airport. Dont say SHOPPING except for a Harley.


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Sure you can drive and find hotels/motels and bed and breakfasts along the way. In some cities during summer you can rent student rooms per night in the dorms of universities. Clean and cheap. If going to a slower area(thru the prairies) call ahead and make reservations. Plan your amount of driving to coincide with a stop where there is accomodation. I have never had a problem. Just understand you can drive hours thru the praires and find 1 or 2 gas stations and thats all. The villages aren't even that. But stick to the transCanada and you can find accomodation. Remember folks to try to plan the day without the sun in your eyes, So for anyone going east to west-get up early and try driving your 8 hours before the sun starts to get in your eyes. Trust me-its a good way to do it.

Yes we do have bike shows. The biggest show in Canada is in a smaller town called Port Dover. Its held every Friday the 13th on the calendar in motorcycle weather.
Check out this:
Port Dover Friday the 13th   A Photo Journal Book
Origins of Friday the 13th - Port Dover Ontario, Canada.
Go to YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. and search Friday the 13th Port Dover. Tons of videos!
Other major shows:
the Motorcycle and Moped Industry Council site click on the left column on motorcycle shows:
Motorcycle & Moped Industry Council
SUPERSHOW 2008 - the North American International Motorcycle SUPERSHOW
Just to get an idea...
Have fun.


----------

